# A Humanoid Lion Race??



## Dragonbane (Feb 23, 2016)

Does anyone know if there are any humanoid lion races in either mythology or religion, cuz ive searched all over and can't find anything


----------



## Ban (Feb 23, 2016)

From List of hybrid creatures in mythology - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

I pressed Ctrl+F and typed in Lion, and received these deÃ¯ties and creature:
-Manticore
-Sphinx
-Shedu
-Maahes
-Pakhmet
-sekhmet
-Tefnu
-Narasimha
-pratyangira
-Bes
-Seraph/Cherubim
-Winged Lion
-Gajasimha
-Griffin
-Merlion
-Sea-lion
-Ammit
-Chimera
-Sharabha
-Simurgh
-Enfield
-Questing Beast
-Tarasque
-Yali
-Calygreyhound
-Qilin
-Bumblelion
-Wemic


----------



## Gurkhal (Feb 26, 2016)

Here's some from Mesopotamia

Lion-men and demons - Ancient Near East

Uridimmu - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Ugallu - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

